# Bombed a job interview.



## Coontra (Jul 2, 2013)

I had a phone interview today to work an outside sales position at this company outside of my town.

To be honest, the job interview couldn't have gone any worse. I thought I was very prepared, took a look at their website, jotted down notes. When I got the call I was very nervous, my voice started shaking. For some reason, when the person asked if I had any outside hobbies I couldn't think of anything, I just went blank. I started stuttering VERY bad. I said "umm.." like 3 times a sentence. For some reason, I lied and told her I took a year off before college...I didn't. She then proceeds to ask me what I did for that year and I can't think of a good lie so I basically said nothing. She knew I was lying. She then proceeds to tell me that I am not fit for the position.

The lady must have gotten a good laugh after she hung up the phone. I am very humiliated right now. I am a recent college graduate and if I can't do a simple phone interview, how am I going to look face-to-face? I feel very discouraged.

:blush


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, I know a thing or two about bad interviews.

All I can say is that you need practice. Apply for just about any job simply to get interviews (even jobs you don't want). The more interviews you do the better you get. When you apply again for a position you really want you will have all that experience under your belt.


----------



## Coontra (Jul 2, 2013)

Lisa said:


> Yeah, I know a thing or two about bad interviews.
> 
> All I can say is that you need practice. Apply for just about any job simply to get interviews (even jobs you don't want). The more interviews you do the better you get. When you apply again for a position you really want you will have all that experience under your belt.


I most definitely need more practice. I can't stop dwelling on how mental I must have sounded. At one point I started stuttering and not even making words anymore. Oh god, it was bad. :bash

It's hard to take it as a learning experience when I am so embarrassed.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Coontra said:


> I most definitely need more practice. *I can't stop dwelling on how mental I must have sounded.* At one point I started stuttering and not even making words anymore. Oh god, it was bad. :bash
> 
> It's hard to take it as a learning experience when I am so embarrassed.


How about looking at it like this: You never met that person and never will. It was probably awkward at least you will never have to see them again.


----------



## App (Jun 28, 2013)

*Interview*

Youll be fine Coontra. Remember you're interviewing them just as much as they, you. Don't know where you are but some Employment Services departments now will put you through a mock interview, video-ing to play back with an Adviser to discuss it with you. Good luck.
A.


----------



## Coontra (Jul 2, 2013)

App said:


> Youll be fine Coontra. Remember you're interviewing them just as much as they, you. Don't know where you are but some Employment Services departments now will put you through a mock interview, video-ing to play back with an Adviser to discuss it with you. Good luck.
> A.


Being filmed while I'm interviewing puts on even more pressure. I can't imagine watching a video of myself struggling through an interview. :afr


----------



## Morrik (Nov 11, 2012)

There has to be a happy medium between skills and personality when applying for a job. During the interview, employers look for the necessary skills involved, but more importantly how you react to the questions they ask. If you're not a good fibber, then I recommend against doing that. Take the brutal honest approach and employers can respect that. If they ask about something you don't have an answer to then say "I don't know what X is, but I'm certain to find out what that is following this interview." Remember, they're the experts. It's difficult to BS somebody who already knows all the answers.

Practice makes perfect. Go to your next interview like you're speaking with somebody you trust greatly. You'll feel more at ease and answer questions with confidence and clarity.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I know EXACTLY how you feel. But don't let it get to you too much. Just remember the next interviewer has no idea what happened at this past interview you just had.


----------

